# RadioShack mini amp



## boomstick63 (Feb 6, 2013)

How do you hook up two speakers to the RadioShack mini amp?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

buy a little adapter that plugs into the amp and it has 2 plug-ins for speakers.

Alex


----------



## boomstick63 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## bodawg (Feb 4, 2012)

How are you guys using the mini amps? Give me the skinny .


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You plug the MP3 player into the mini amp. Then you plug your horn speaker into the amp.

If you run two speakers per amps..... Like mentioned get a splitter and then plug into your amp.

This is what you need:

MP3 player (any one will work i just picked this one because it was first on list) $30
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...ce=CAT&znt_medium=RSCOM&znt_content=CT4388390

Connection for MP3 to Amp $8
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...ce=CAT&znt_medium=RSCOM&znt_content=CT4379539

* Make sure they are the same size as your MP3. It is basicly the size of head phone plug in.

Mini Amp $15
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062620

Speakers $27 or $43
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2104031
Or
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103339

Speaker Wire $33
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2049737
* Cut to desired Lengths

Connect for speaker wire to speaker with wire nuts. Could not find a RACK SHACK link. But they have them.

Then at the end of the speaker wire connect two phono plugs: $3
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103423

Connecting speaker to Amp: $6
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...ce=CAT&znt_medium=RSCOM&znt_content=CT4379539

There you have it. If you are running two speakers off one amp. You will need to buy two of the last thing posted....the plug. Then you will need this: $5
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2272476

So to make this system with 2 speakers it will cost you about: $160 and about 1 hour of your time.

One thing with this type of system..... YOu need lots of batteries. I always swapped them out after one day use. Don't want one system to go dead while other is running and not know it. But light weight and very portable. Each person can keep a mini mp3 (or your phone), an amp, and batteries. They can run two speakers per blind if wanted.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> One thing with this type of system..... YOu need lots of batteries. I always swapped them out after one day use.


Yep. I found I could get about 1.5 days out of one battery but it seemed to always die right when birds were working. I've only used it when it was too muddy to drive in and we had to pack all the stuff into the field.

Alex


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Will mini amp work on cd player?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I would think so. The amp has a built in speaker(not enough to use) so you have to adjust the volumne control on the amp to the highest you can just until the speaker on the amp starts to distort. When I use mine, I just adjust the volumne on the amp first thing in the morning and then leave the amp on continually and just turn on/off the Ipod(or whatever you use) when birds are working and adjust the volumne on the Ipod for the speakers. Very simple and basic setup(except for the speakers, everything fits in your pocket) that works well for the super muddy sheetwater hunts that are a mudpit.

Alex


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

What kind of battery are you powering this with 12v?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

The mini amp uses a 9volt battery and then whatever battery your sound device(Ipod,Mp3player,cd)needs.

Alex


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

This is what I used(speakers not shown). Plenty loud enough,just have backup 9volt batteries and a small phillips screwdriver to take the back of the mini amp off to change battery.

Alex


----------

